# which oil should i get??????



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

i got this 03 gti 1.8t almost two weeks ago and its time for an oil change. the car didnt have owners manuals or anything and i dont know what oil i have to use. i used the search and it didnt help much but i found some people used 5-30 5-40 0-30. which should i use


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: which oil should i get?????? (MKIII_96)*

1. Go get the owner's manual from the seller.
2. Use VW 502.00 rated oil, which may come in 5W-40 (preferred), 0W-40, 0W-30, or 5W-30 (less common; most 5W-30 oils do not have the VW 502.00 rating).


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: which oil should i get?????? (MKIII_96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII_96* »_i used the search and it didnt help much but.....

502 approved comes up in every "which oil" thread...this is the one constant on all of vwvortex...lol


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good read here even though it is not VW approved
http://www.4x4community.co.za/...36591


----------

